

Wikipedia is fighting to stop Europe from banning photos taken in public places - AliCollins
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/02/wikipedia-is-fighting-to-stop-europe-from-banning-use-of-photos-taken-in-public-places/

======
zimpenfish
Misleading headline - it's not about "photos taken in public places" but
"photos taken of copyrighted materials displayed in public places"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_panorama](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_of_panorama)

~~~
omginternets
>displayed in public places

In the US, I believe this would be governed by the _expectation of privacy_
principle. I'm honestly quite surprised that the same isn't true in Europe.

Anything in a public place should absolutely be fair game.

